# Echo Srm-210



## Ironwrangler_1 (Nov 23, 2009)

:dude:Hi guys and gals!
I have a guy that called me to fix his comercial grade trimmer.
It is a ECHO SRM-210.
Family:7EHXS.0214EF.
Serial#:S72812209718.
Heres The problem.I cleaned up this whole machine ,Exhaust port was'nt to bad.Muffler screen was jam clogged.So I cleaned it and now its like new.
I cleaned out the carb.Comp. is good.Spark is also good.
After reasembly the motor starts right up.I got it runnig and started it 10 times after letting it sit each time.
After it warms up you can sit it on the ground and she will just idle away.If you pick it up and squeeze the trigger she goes like a bat outta ****.
But when you put a load on it she bogs down.I didnt realize this was happening.And I told the guy to come over it was fixed.
When he showed up he grabbed the line head with his hand and pulled the throttle with his other hand and she bogged right down.
He says that if she bogs she isnt fixed and I agree.Now what I think is happening is this.When i had the machine all apart.I checked the clutch bell.
And (SHOES).The bell was shiney smooth and the shoes look like they are thin.
About 1/8 inch thick from mounting plate.So I think that when you grab the line head with you're hand it is acting like a brake from being worn.
If the clutch wasnt worn when i grab the throttle it should try to ripp my hand off?Right or wrong ?? .I dont want to tell this guy that the clutch is gone if its the motor.I just cant see how it could be the motor the way its running.
Any help would be greatly appreciated as this guy is giving me a really good deal on a zero turn mower 100.00 bucks he paid 1300.00 and broke it.
I know whats wrong with it and i can fix it .But I dont want this guy to think
I an idiot by telling him he needs parts that he dont need.
As always Steven.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

NO! You can cause any trimmer to bog if you grab the trimmer head and hold onto it, and try to run the rpm's up. Even a brand new unit. 

These trimmers have centrifugal clutches. Full engagement occurs at a high RPM. Run the trimmer up to operating speed and then grab the trimmer head (I dare you) it will take a lot to bog the engine down like this. If you are brave enough (ah... stupid) enough to do this, you may loose some fingers. 

If you want to test the trimmer, run and operate the unit as it's designed to be used. Run it up to speed and then apply a load, if it will pull a load this way, then it's working the way it should. Putting the head in a bind and then accelerating the engine is not the way these units are designed to work, they will all bind when you do that!

Oh and by the way an Echo SRM-210, is technically not a commercial trimmer. It's the smallest straight shaft trimmer Echo makes and is considered a heavy duty home owner model.


----------

